# Squito Report



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got back from the lake, checked out of 305 there was a bare 3.5 inches. Maybe a little more in some areas, some less in other areas, went out at least 50 yards, a lot of nice clear black ice, but still not quite ready, hoping to be out there by the weekend!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the report mario, hope to see you and your dad out there soon.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

just perchy said:


> thanks for the report mario, hope to see you and your dad out there soon.


how have you been al!? i still have your # Ill be giving you a shout here really soon, I was thinking about those couple nights this past spring while crappie fishing!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update Mario. I'll probably be heading that way on Friday. Stop and say hi if you see me.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i'm doin good mario. planning on going out saturday morning with dave. 2 other friends are talking of joining us and doing an all nighter. feel free to call, and your welcome to join us, you know where we will be.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

An all-nighter starting the morning before?! Talk about hardcore!! lol. I'll most likely be there, for the first time, either Sat night or Sun morning... Possibly solo... Planning on just looking for shanties and going from there, since I've never been there before!!


just perchy said:


> i'm doin good mario. planning on going out saturday morning with dave. 2 other friends are talking of joining us and doing an all nighter. feel free to call, and your welcome to join us, you know where we will be.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I pulled a couple all nighters at mogadore in the fall, would love to join you guys sat night If you want company, a night on the ice sounds like a good time! Feel free to send me a pm. 

-joe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank You, Mario.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

jbanker said:


> I pulled a couple all nighters at mogadore in the fall, would love to join you guys sat night If you want company, a night on the ice sounds like a good time! Feel free to send me a pm.
> 
> -joe
> 
> ...


I'm down for an all-nighter too. Let's all meet up somewhere!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Steelhauler said:


> Thanks for the update Mario. I'll probably be heading that way on Friday. Stop and say hi if you see me.


alright sweet,I hope its ready to go, goodluck and be safe, I will be up there checking things out friday, unless moggie is fishing for sure


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

just perchy said:


> i'm doin good mario. planning on going out saturday morning with dave. 2 other friends are talking of joining us and doing an all nighter. feel free to call, and your welcome to join us, you know where we will be.


alright sweet, my dad and I were talking about an all nighter, but Im not doing that until there is a good 6" base!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Im down for an alnighter too. Let me know if this happens Mario. Ill let you know how the foot is doing. Plan on doing at least a little bit of fishing tomorrow. Mario did you check the ice today?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

There was 4 inches ,minimum off of 305 seamed to be close to 6 in spots, I only fished for about 2 hours, it was really slow, finicky fish, i drilled a lot scoping out my old spots, ill be there tomorrow if anyone sees me and my dad stop by, ill have a small black shanty with me, fish on!!!


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Did u see anyone north of causeway?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

hunt4smallies said:


> Did u see anyone north of causeway?


Ya there was 8 shanty's up near the buoy line. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm headed there shortly, will post results when I return... Is anyone else still pullin the all-nighter? I plan to! If you are, PM me, I'll have my phone with me.


----------

